# Last.fm



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Anybody out there in DW land using last.fm?
Is there even a DW last.fm group?!

My last.fm user ID is johnbrigade if anybody wants to be my friend  :lol:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Im on there mate.

http://www.last.fm/user/thehogester

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I just use the xbox for it


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to use it a lot, not so often now.

http://www.last.fm/user/s_macdo


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jamest1987, our compatibility is very low...


----------

